# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Petulla me kos.

## Fiori

Tirana e Re
Global user
(6/20/00 10:01:13 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Miell 2 gota uji, kos 1 gote uji, vezë 1 kokërr, kripë,sodë 1/2lugë kafeje, vaj 2 filxhane kafeje.

Në një tas porcelani vendosen vezë, kos, kripë dhe yndyrë, rrihen mirë dhe shtohet miell i përzier me pak sodë. Brumi në këtë rast është gjysmë i trashë. Në tigan hidhet pak yndyrë (1/2 lugë gjelle). Kur yndyra të jetë nxehur, hidhet brumi(një lugë gjelle për çdo petull). Largësia nga njëra tjetra duhet të jetë 3-4 cm sepse gjatë skuqjes brumi hapet. Petullat skuqen nga njëra anë dhe pastaj kthehen nga ana tjetër. 
Pasi të jenë skuqur mirë vendosen në pjatë, spërkaten pak me gjalpë dhe përdoren me sheqer ose serviren me mjaltë.

----------


## Fiori

Po lexoja keto temat e vjetra, dhe per ato qe me vete mendja per te ngrene po i dergoj ne krye te faqes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Kush me tregon ore si behet byreku me kos, se kaq keq me ka shku mendja
se mbeta tu u preke gjithe diten prapa.. :ngerdheshje: 

Dhe per dreq kur me shkon mendja per dicka dua ta bej ASAP, dhe mamin
shyqyr e kam ne Egypt..e s'di ke te pyes. Hajde forumista vene doren ne zemer dhe ma tregoni..se po marojme ne per pite...;p

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Labeati

82 Shkodranja,
ku t'ka nana,
Pite me kos, 
shkodranja qeros

 :pa dhembe:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Labeati

Me miell e me kos, po njihere

kaq di une

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Larsus

petulla me kos di te bej edhe qumeshtor -byrek me qumesht apo  dajth po me kos sikisha degjuar 


Petulla me kos 

Për 4-5 persona duhen:

Miell 2 gota uji, kos 1 gote uji, vezë 1 kokërr, kripë,sodë 1/2lugë kafeje, vaj 2 filxhane kafeje 

Në një tas porcelani vendosen vezë, kos, kripë dhe yndyrë, rrihen mirë dhe shtohet miell i përzier me pak sodë. Brumi në këtë rast është gjysmë i trashë. Në tigan hidhet pak yndyrë (1/2 lugë gjelle). Kur yndyra të jetë nxehur, hidhet brumi(një lugë gjelle për çdo petull). Largësia nga njëra tjetra duhet të jetë 3-4 cm sepse gjatë skuqjes brumi hapet. Petullat skuqen nga njëra anë dhe pastaj kthehen nga ana tjetër.

Pasi të jenë skuqur mirë vendosen në pjatë, spërkaten pak me gjalpë dhe përdoren me sheqer ose serviren me mjaltë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Larsus

po kete e kni provuar? adventure for real


_Byrek me domate dhe salmon 

Përbërësit për katër persona: 

200 gr brum
500 gr domate të prera
120 gr salmon me vaj
një tufë majdanozi
pak kripë
Koha 30 min 

Përgatitja: Lajini domatet dhe pritni në feta për së gjati, duke hequr pjesët e panevojshme . Kriposini lehtë dhe vendosini në një kullesë për të humbur ujin. Hapeni brumin në një tavë furre të mbuluar me letër zjarrduruese. Shponi pjesën e poshtme me pirun dhe vendoseni në frigorifer për 30 minuta. Mbulojeni pastaj me domate duke lënë anëve një bordurë prej 1,5 cm. Transferojeni në furrë të nxehur më parë me temperaturë 220 gradë dhe lëreni vetëm për 10minuta. Ulni temperaturën në 200 gradë dhe vazhdoni ta piqni për 20 minuta të tjera, derisa brumi të vijë mirë dhe domatet të jenë pjekur. Nxirreni nga furra dhe vendosni në qendër filetot e salmonit. Mbuloni sipërfaqen me fletët e borzilokut dhe majdanozit dhe lëreni të ftohet para se ta shërbeni. 

_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shkodrane82

Petullat me kos di te baj Lars, thnx anyway per receten. Po kete piten me
kos e kena ba ne Shkoder shume na.
Eshte njesoj si byrek me spinaq, po ama ne vend te spinaqit i hidhet kos
dhe veze..dicka e tille.... :ngerdheshje: 

Labeati po tallesh ti tashi me nepsin tim.. :ngerdheshje:  Jazek..te qofte.. :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Larsus

Byrek me kos dhe vezë 

1 kg miell i bardhë, ½ kg kos, vaj, kripë, niseshte, 30  40 gr gjalp, 4  5 vezë. 

Përgatisim në fillim brumin duke përzier miellin me kripën dhe ujin (fillojmë me ½ gote ujë). Pasi të kemi rrahur brumin derisa të bëhet elastik e ndajmë në topa të vogla sa një mandarinë. I lemë të pushojnë duke i mbuluar me një pecetë dhe rrahim vezët, i përziejmë me kosin, vajin dhe pak gjalp dhe i hedhim kripën. Fillojmë të hapim topat e brumit: duke vendosur në fillim pak niseshte poshtë dhe pak sipër dhe i hapim me ndihmën e një okklai derisa peta të bëhet shumë e hollë, gati trasparente. Peta duhet të jetë 2-3 cm më e madhe se tepsia. E lyejmë tespinë me pak vaj dhe shtrojmë sipër petën. Të njëjtën gjë e bëjmë edhe me 4-5 topat e tjerë të brumit. Pasi të kemi shtruar edhe petën e 5 ose të 6 i hedhim gjysmën e kompostos, mund ti hedhim gjithë komposton, por në këtë rast duhet të hapim gjysmën e petave. Pasi të kemi mbaruar mbyllim bordet dhe hedhim vaj dhe pak gjalp mbi sipërfaqen e byrekut. E vendosim tepsinë të piqet në furrë në temperaturën 220°C.

----------


## jonka

Sweet shkodrane82 jam me mamin ne telefon dhe e pyes( shif sa te dua) po qeka shume e ngaterruar , lol masat eshte puna se mami im e ben pa masa ( dmth eshte mesuar). Ve petat, sperkat me gjalp, pastaj vec perzjen vezet, kosin dhe djath dhe pastaj ve petat e tjera dhe prap gjalp siper. E pjek dhe cte hash. LOL. Sorry if it wasnt much help.

----------


## Larsus

> Sweet shkodrane82 jam me mamin ne telefon dhe e pyes( shif sa te dua) po qeka shume e ngaterruar , lol masat eshte puna se mami im e ben pa masa ( dmth eshte mesuar). Ve petat, sperkat me gjalp, pastaj vec perzjen vezet, kosin dhe djath dhe pastaj ve petat e tjera dhe prap gjalp siper. E pjek dhe cte hash. LOL. Sorry if it wasnt much help.



lol 


receta per byrek me c'te te doje zemra: lol

bli petat filo ne dyqan (okllaia o thy ne te tjera paleasure bringnin activities lol)
shkriji
hapi 
sperkati me gjalp
hidhi "cte te doje zemra"
vure ne furre 
kur te skquen petat hiqe ose ktheje per pak nga ana tjeter 
ju befte mire "cte te doje zemra"  :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## knvb

shkodrane82   sa shum kerkonke nga jeta aman  ke shkrujt aq pak  por asgje spo mar vesh   do te mesosh si behet byreku/pitja me kos   (petet e byrekut do te mesosh  apo pitet qe haen me diath te bardh)  te them te drejten skam degjuar naiher te behet byreku me kos  por di vetem qe ndertesa qe behet byrek me diath te bardh  dmth  kur ske gjiz e ben me diath te bardh e thermon diathin e masanej e perzien me 1 filxhan kos  ene me vezet  nejse  po te flas iher per PITET

Per te ber pite me kos  duhen kto gjera    miell gruri  kos  e krip
marim miellin  e hedhim ne  tavolin e ne mes i hapim 1 grop   aty hedhim  kosin e kripen  kte e perziejm me dor derisa te behet 1 mas brumi   e lem brumin  te vi per  10 minuta  a diçka me shum  me tej e presim me thik ose e ndajm me dor kte masen e brumit  dhe e bejm ne topa te vogla  masanej  kto topa  i shtypim me pellemben e dores sa te shtrohen pak e masanej  i hapim me dor qe te behet 1 pet e mjaftushme per ne tigan nderkoh qe ne zgjar kemi ven  tiganin me vaj  e lem qe vaji te ngrohet  e masanej  vendosim  pitet per tu pjekur   ne fillim piqet njera ana e pites masanej e kthejm me pirun e pejkim anet tjeter 

(SPO I SHKRUAJ ME MASA PASI  ME MIR TI BESH ME SY GJERAT  SESA TI BESH ME GRAMATUR)

PITE ME LIMONTOS E SOD buke
marim  miell te bardh  e hellim ne tavolin e hapim ne mes  e aty hedhim  uj  me tej hedhim kripen  soden dhe  limontosin  e punojm me dor kte derisa te behet 1 mas brumi  masanej  e lem 5-10 minuta sa te vi brumi e presim me thik ne topa te vogla  e shtypim me pellemb  e hapim me dor e vem ne tigan me vaj te ngrohur i pjekim nga te dyja anet  ene gati per tu ngren

Do ju keshilloja ti hani me diath te bardh  e pitet te jen te ngrohta  se po u ftohen  ato pite behen si shuall kepucesh    Hajt ju befte mir

sa per  Petet e byrekut nese do ti besh me kos   eshte e njejta proçedur siç behen pet te thjeshta  vetem qe  aty shton e 2-3 filxhan kafeje me kos   per me tej ste ndihmoj  dot  se  zdi te holloj pet byreku

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shkodrane82

Larsus mi ty ta bafte nusja e djalit o zot..sa e mire qe je.. :buzeqeshje: . Po niseshten
me thuaj ti mua ku ta gjej, dhe ato petat gati shiten ne dyqan mi..se une
nuk di te holloj.

Jonka thnx shume motra, te kam si shpirt...harxhove minuta long distance
per muve...e pra masat po me ngatrrojne pak. Me duket se do ja fus ne
tahmi dhe te dali ca te dali.

Knvb sa shume kerkoke nga jeta, nje byrek ore imagjino te kerkoj me shume.
Ne ne Shkoder i thojme pite me kos, dhe ne gjuhe letrare eshte byrek me kos.
Sa cudi qe shume se kane degju, pasi ne Shkoder preferohet dhe gatuhet 
shume. Eshte njesoj si ai me spinaq dhe mish me qepe..po ama ne vend
te tyre u hidhet kos dhe veze....se di per djathe. Kosi nuk ka mundesi te hidhet
brenda ke mielli pasi kosi ne kete rast eshte ici...( ajo gjeja midis byrekut..)
Flm shume gjithashtu dhe ti.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Labeati

> Labeati po tallesh ti tashi me nepsin tim.. Jazek..te qofte..


Tane ky neps do ta kete nji shkak te forte moj shkodrane.... Me nji djale ishalla ... 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## knvb

mir se ste thash gje po  ate muhabet qe ti kerkon un ta thash qe kosi perdoret vetem ne ate gje  nuk e di nga shkodra se si e beni por ne ktej nga anet tona kshu e bejm    nejse provoje   iher ashtu me diath te bardh  e do shikosh  qe zdo zhgenjehesh   thermo diath te bardh  perzie me kos  e ne 1 en  rih 3-4 kokra vez   e masanej  hidh  diathin e perzier me kos     kjo perdoret per mbushje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

> Tane ky neps do ta kete nji shkak te forte moj shkodrane.... Me nji djale ishalla ...



Shkodrane po ja ban Bam maj ti again . lol

Ishalla me nje goce , se e di qe ate do tani  .  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per byrekun me kos , vallaji sdi . lol

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shkodrane82

E mo Labeati e ka nje shkak.. :perqeshje:  po mos na qit sekretet ore..se nuk e din
askush.. :ngerdheshje: 

Pink ishallah neser do e marr vesh, meqe po del papritur le te dali ashtu ca du
une..dhe ti japim fund per ket dyrnja kalamanove.. :ngerdheshje: 

Knvb neser do e provoj se mos po humbas gje ne shtepi jam gjithe diten, po
ama me ka shku mendja per kos shtepie..dhe mora ca tharm te nje shoqe
e do e nxa vete..se kosi i bleme ngjitet si zam.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Me nje fjal neser po qeraske tan foruminme byrek me kos...lol

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shkodrane82

Lol varet nqs do dali per tane forumin.. :perqeshje:  Po ty nqs te ka shku mendja
te ruaj nje kallep...po s'po behesh fjale mire te thuash hajt me nje vajze
ishallah... :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shkodrane82

> O xhuxh, po pse e mbill nje si kur thua qe forumistet jane bukuroshe? 
> 
> lona mire ben qe i heq qafe shpejt. Jo si une qe e kam vellain 5 vjete me te madh e me nxinte ne dru kur isha e vogel (tani jo dhe aq shume, lool)
> 
> do kemi pune ne me nepset e tua keto qe muaj qe vijne dmth....



Po i heq qafe aman, sa jam e re se skam nerva as durim me vone te merrem
me kalamaja. Dhe une e vellai kemi 5 vjet diference, po atje dhe nuk e ndien
mungesen shume pasi je e rrethume me kusherinj e komshi sa te duash.
Kendej rriten femija si te vetmuar...per Brandonin e kisha une...lol. 
Ik shif MP se te shpjegon ma qarte, dhe nepse nuk kam shume jo..i  kam te
realizushme..pervecse deri kur te vine mami qe te me sjelli ca buke kallamoqe,
dhe kimca...se me tjerat jam ne rregull.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

